# Beretta 92FS: possible purchase



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

My best friend is now interested in getting a handgun. He has another friend who is selling his 92FS. He originally bought it 'new' at a gun show. I have not seen it but my friend says that it looks immaculate in and out. It will come with 5 magazines (at least two are 15 rd), original case, etc. Supposedly one magazines worth of rounds through it. $450. What say you all? Good deal? Things to look for and to otherwise consider? Can you find the age by the serial #?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

SP3 said:


> Can you find the age by the serial #?


Beretta FAQs Answer



> it looks immaculate in and out. It will come with 5 magazines (at least two are 15 rd), original case, etc. Supposedly one magazines worth of rounds through it. $450.


I'd buy it.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

SP3 said:


> Good deal? Can you find the age by the serial #?


Good Deal - Yes

If made in USA, you will need to call Beretta USA with the serial number to find age. 
1-800-237-3882 or 1-800-929-2901


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Answers lickety split as always!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Go to this site, enter your serial number and it will give the info. If it doesn't show on the 1st site, it will give year choices for another. Use your caps lock key and no spaces. This site will find firearms produced in the USA.

Firearm History 1988-1993


----------

